# Trim around storm doors?



## Vikeologist (Sep 15, 2007)

I am going to be replacing my old siding with fiber cement siding.  I am also puting new Larson Storm doors on my house.  Right now i have wood trim around them.  What is a better alternative to wood?  I dont want anything that I have to scrape and re-paint time and time again.  I want something that doesnt need to be painted at all.

Is there some kind of plastic trim or something that works well with fiber cement siding?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, there are several extrusions of PVC that can be adapted to your need; or you could cover the existing wood with PVC coated aluminum coil stock. Neither would ever need painting.
Glenn


----------



## Vikeologist (Sep 17, 2007)

why should I pick another brand?  you not a fan of Larson doors?  Please explain.  THanks


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2007)

In my experience......

We had one soak up some water...swell... then freeze and blow the whole door apart...slowly.

I would use the Andersens..plenty of good experiences so far.


----------

